# Awesome Hunt on an Old "Friend"



## Weekend Woodsmen (Jul 9, 2014)

We have all had those moments that come so close, but then can't quite make it happen. Well, we were able to get a second chance at a deer we saw last year that we called Dodger. This time we sealed the deal! It ended up being an awesome hunt to go along with the great time in the Ohio woods during the rut. We also had a close call with another brute and had a young buck come in looking for a fight with our decoy. When we got Dodger back from the processor he confirmed what we thought led to the unique rack...he had been shot twice by gun hunters! All said, it was very exciting time in the woods! I hope you enjoy the video!


----------

